# Festplatten Geschwindigkeiten



## vonBusch (7. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich blicke bei den Geschwindikkeiten der Festplatten nicht durch. Kann mir bitte jemand mal ein paar Besipiele geben zu Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten, von HDD Sata 2 mit 3GB Anschluss und Sata 3 mit 6 GB Anschluss (warum brauchen die eig einen 6GB/ps anschluss wenn sie das nie erreichen? Und von den neuen SSD. Und ist es auch richtig, je schneller die Festplatte umso schneller fährt auch z.B. Windows hoch?

Noch eine Nebenfrage passt nicht hier rein aber möchte nicht ein exra Thema erstellen. Ich möchte mir eine Lüftersteuerung einbauen, kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung mit Bildern oder noch besser ein Video zur installation?

Vielen Dank von Busch


----------



## Icebreaker87 (7. August 2011)

Ganz ehrlich kauf dir eine SSD die sind schon mit SATA 3 ausgestatet und beschleunigen dein System ziemlich fest. Kein vergleich zu einer normalen HDD


----------



## blackout24 (7. August 2011)

Bei HDDs merkst du kaum ein Unterschied ob die eine nun schneller ist als die andere.
Es kommt vorallem auch auf die Zugriffszeiten an.

Windows fährt auch mit ner SSD vergleichsweise langsam hoch, wenn man Linux gewöhnt ist.


----------



## roheed (7. August 2011)

eine HDD schaft bis zu 150 mb/s lesen/schreiben...somit würde sogar SATA 1 locker reichen. warum sie auch als SATA 3 angeboten werden weiß ich auch nicht. brauchen tut man es definitiv nicht. anderst sieht es bei den SSD aus. die schafen schon bis zu 500 mb/s und reizen somit sogar schon Sata 3 fast voll aus. sata 3 = 600 mb/s ca.

Beim booten von Windows kommt es nicht auf den speed an sondern auf andere sachen. und zwar wie schnell kleine daten zur verfügung gestellt werden können.

eine SSD schaft bei kleinsten dateien ca. 20 mb/s
eine HDD schaft bei kleinsten datenen nicht mal 2 mb/s (kommt durch das ständige positionieren des lesekopfes welches bei einer SSD enfällt)

hoffe ich habe dich jetzt nicht noch mehr verwirrt^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

Jap wobei 2 MB/s bei ner HDD schon extrem schnell ist, bei meinen HDD's die schaffen gerade mal 0.5 MB/s von 5400RPM Notbook Platten will ich erst garnet reden gelle @roheed


----------



## roheed (7. August 2011)

hehe soll das jetzt ne anspielung sein? XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

Sorry aber der musste einfach sein, besonders wenn man dann auf eine SSD umsteigt, das ist ja fast wie Viagra für den alten PC, hehe


----------



## vonBusch (7. August 2011)

Danke schon mal. Und welche SSD könnt ihr empfehlen? Was ist z b der Unterschied von 32 und 64 mb cache?


----------



## blackout24 (7. August 2011)

Crucial M4 128GB
Hat 8 GB mehr als die meisten anderen dabei relativ günstig und super Lesewerte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

Also P/L mäßig momentan die Crucial m4 mit 64 oder 128GB ganz vorne aber auch ne Samsung 470 oder eine Intel 510 sehr gut nur halt teurer.
Ach für ne Lüftersteuerung brauchst du keine Anleitung das ist echt so einfach, ist selbsterklärend. Ich hab dir hier in meinen PC eingebaut, da hast auch gleich ne Art Anleitung zu:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...scythe-kaze-master-5-25-lueftersteuerung.html


----------



## vonBusch (7. August 2011)

Danke *hulkhardy1*.

Sind dann alle Lüfter direkt an der Steurung angeschlossen und nicht mehr am Mainboard? Wenn das der Fall ist, wie misst dann das Mainboard die Umdrehugen bzw mein CPU Kühler lassen sich im Bios nur per Temperatur einstellen nicht per Drehzahl.
Oder gibt es so eine Art zwíschenstecker, also wo der Lüfter an die Steuerzung und ans Mainboard geht?
Und wie ist das ganze am Netztteil angeschlossen? Ich habe an meinem Netzteil 2 3 Pin Stecker mit der Aufschrift Intellegent Fan, sind das die richtigen? Oder sind das die für den Netzteillüfter zum steuern? Und warum zwei? Dann würde ja einer reichen. Oder ist das ein normaler Anschluss wie z.B einer Festplatte mit der die LüfterSteuerung mit Strom versorgt wird?

Und nochmal an alle? Was ist der Unterschied bei den Festplatten zwischen z.B. 32MB Cache und 64MB? Und merkt man das an der Geschwindigkeit?

Danke nochmal.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

> Crucial M4 128GB
> Hat 8 GB mehr als die meisten anderen dabei relativ günstig und super Lesewerte.



jaja...die hat 8gb mehr platz  nur so am rande...eine Crucial soll man nicht voll machen. also ca. 10-20% sollten frei bleiben damit sie die volle leistung behält. bei sandforce SSD ist dieser bereich von vorne herein abgezweigt und steht dem user nicht zur Verfügung. Jetzt ist natürlich dahingestellt was besser ist. Freier Platz den man nicht nutzen sollte oder eine ssd die weniger hat aber dafür bis anschlag vollmachen kannst?


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

> Und nochmal an alle? Was ist der Unterschied bei den Festplatten  zwischen z.B. 32MB Cache und 64MB? Und merkt man das an der  Geschwindigkeit?


wird man bei den HDD, geschweige den SSD merken. der unterschied ist einfach zu gering das man im alltag was von mitbekommt.


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

vonBusch schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied bei den Festplatten zwischen z.B. 32MB Cache und 64MB? Und merkt man das an der Geschwindigkeit?


 
Im Lesecache werden Daten zwischengespeichert, welche oft benötigt werden - bei normalen Systemen profitiert man eher ziemlich selten davon. Es lohnt sich also erst, wenn man bestimmte bis zu 32 / 64 MB große Datenmengen wirklich _ständig_ parat haben muss.
Der Schreibcache hält hingegen Daten bereit, bevor sie auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden. Verwendung findet dieser Puffer vor allem in einem Festplattenverbund (RAID).

Bei HDDs ist der Cache somit eher selten wirklich sinnvoll, bei SSDs fällt der Vorteil des schnellen Speichers noch wesentlich geringer aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

also man könnte sagen und was ich eigentlich auch immer Rate, der cache sollte kein Kaufkriterium sein.  manche ssd, wie zb die ganze Sandforce ssd haben gar keinen cache mehr und funktionieren auch einwandfrei.


----------

